# Opening Mexican Bank Account With Tourist Visa



## MissThing

Okay, so I've read the blog that explains the IRS cracked down on U.S. citizens using Banamex, but am interested in knowing if anyone has opened a bank account in Mexico recently with just the slip of paper that lets you stay in Mexico for six months that they give you at the airport. 

I need to open a Mexican bank account and think it's probably still possible with at least a couple of these banks here but don't want an account with any old bank that could be uninsured and going out of business...

I also don't really have an address, am in a long term Air Bnb location, so am wondering if I should even thnik about entering a Mexican bank to request an account or if it's not going to happen. 

Any advice anyone?


----------



## TundraGreen

MissThing said:


> Okay, so I've read the blog that explains the IRS cracked down on U.S. citizens using Banamex, but am interested in knowing if anyone has opened a bank account in Mexico recently with just the slip of paper that lets you stay in Mexico for six months that they give you at the airport.
> 
> I need to open a Mexican bank account and think it's probably still possible with at least a couple of these banks here but don't want an account with any old bank that could be uninsured and going out of business...
> 
> I also don't really have an address, am in a long term Air Bnb location, so am wondering if I should even thnik about entering a Mexican bank to request an account or if it's not going to happen.
> 
> Any advice anyone?


Try a few banks and ask. The worst they can do is say no. I think the answer you get may depend on the branch and the local manager and can be different for different branches of the same bank. 

Since the utility bills are probably not in your name, you might need a letter from the manager of the AirBnB stating that you are residing there, along with a copy of a recent utility bill in the manager's name.


----------



## MissThing

The host of the airbnb location where I'm staying is a no strings attached kind of person who likes to keep his distance. Ain't gonna happen. I'll just try Bancomer. I read they have special accounts for foreigners. You're right. I have to just ask...Thanks.


----------



## dwwhiteside

My first bank account in Mexico was with Bancomer. I believe that I opened that account before I got my Residente Temporal; so, just on a tourist permit. But, as TG said, ask around at a few banks. Either they will or they won't.


----------



## Scooterbum

I opened an account at Banco Azteca this week, all they required from me was an ID (i used a passport) and fingerprints. They did not ask for any residency status or even a utility bill? The process took about 5 minutes. Years ago I opened an account with Bancomer - they needed to see everything in triplicate - passport - utility bill - permanent residency card. Bancomer also required me to fill out some US IRS forms.


----------



## MissThing

Music to my ears bro I'm heading over to the nearest branch today...


----------



## michmex

Scooterbum said:


> I opened an account at Banco Azteca this week, all they required from me was an ID (i used a passport) and fingerprints. They did not ask for any residency status or even a utility bill? The process took about 5 minutes. Years ago I opened an account with Bancomer - they needed to see everything in triplicate - passport - utility bill - permanent residency card. Bancomer also required me to fill out some US IRS forms.



I opened a Bancomer El Libretón account in December 2014 with just my passport and CFE bill and initial deposit It took 15 minutes. No problems with the account. Very easy to transfer money in from my USA account using Xoom (10 minutes $4.99 by internet). I also have my SS direct deposited into the account (17.212 exchange rate for 1/2016 deposit)

Bancomer now has the Cuenta Express Bancomer account. They just require your official identification (passport) and a $100 peso initial deposit. No domicile info needed. It comes with an international debit card and Bancomer Movil which allows you to use your smart phone for many transactions. Lots of branches and ATM's throughout Mexico.

For Info

Cuenta Express Bancomer -


----------



## MissThing

I was just going to print out my Airbnb receipt as proof of my address to open a Mexican banking account...maybe I won't need it. Thanks for the advice! Really appreciate it.

Just called my credit card company and they said I can't use the online payment system at their website to pay my bill if I pay from a Mexican banking account.

I would have to wire money from my Mexican bank account to my checking account, which is also with the same company as my credit card, and then transfer the money from checking to my credit card at their site.

Wow. I can't believe how hard it is just to pay my credit card bill while I'm here...will post my experience trying to open an account here....and keep those interested in the loop.

Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## mRwY

i tried to open the account today @ Azteca in Cancun. couldn't do it without a visa. i also went to CI Banco, there it is possible, but they first gave me a sheet to fill in with millions of data and then the manager decides if they will give me the account or not.


----------



## maesonna

MissThing said:


> I was just going to print out my Airbnb receipt as proof of my address to open a Mexican banking account...maybe I won't need it.


Hopefully you won’t need it – it is a pretty standard thing for any kind of paperwork in Mexico (whether banking or anything else) that if they require a proof of address they will *only* accept a utility bill (phone, electricity, or water). It doesn’t have to be in your name, but generally no other proof of address will do.


----------



## El Blanco Sol

MissThing said:


> Okay, so I've read the blog that explains the IRS cracked down on U.S. citizens using Banamex, but am interested in knowing if anyone has opened a bank account in Mexico recently with just the slip of paper that lets you stay in Mexico for six months that they give you at the airport.
> 
> I need to open a Mexican bank account and think it's probably still possible with at least a couple of these banks here but don't want an account with any old bank that could be uninsured and going out of business...
> 
> I also don't really have an address, am in a long term Air Bnb location, so am wondering if I should even thnik about entering a Mexican bank to request an account or if it's not going to happen.
> 
> Any advice anyone?


I opened an account with Afirme six years ago with my passport and tourist visa. Very easy. No hassles. They, also, probably have the best dollar-peso exchange rate in Mexico. Good luck!


----------



## lagoloo

You'll need a verification of residence from your landlord unless the utility bill comes in your name.


----------



## Isla Verde

El Blanco Sol said:


> I opened an account with Afirme six years ago with my passport and tourist visa. Very easy. No hassles. They, also, probably have the best dollar-peso exchange rate in Mexico. Good luck!


Glad to hear that Afirme allowed you to open an account with them. But we should keep in mind that this happened six years ago. Who knows if you'd have that kind of luck today?


----------



## joaquinx

lagoloo said:


> You'll need a verification of residence from your landlord unless the utility bill comes in your name.


I seriously doubt this as I opened a bank account with the CFE bill in the owner's name. Plus, INM accepted the same bill with the owner's name.


----------



## Gatos

joaquinx said:


> I seriously doubt this as I opened a bank account with the CFE bill in the owner's name. Plus, INM accepted the same bill with the owner's name.


We opened our HSBC Mexican (non-interest bearing) checking account via something like this : https://www.us.hsbc.com/1/2/home/personal-banking/global-banking/open-account - from the US, with no visa of any sort. There are any number of countries in which you can create an account similarly... 

When we arrived in Mexico we started expanding our banking options (money market, investment accounts, debit/credit cards) but THAT required (in our case) our RP credentials, the Telmex landline in our name (we were renting at the time), a CURP etc.

I'm not endorsing using HSBC US - but that is something that worked for us. We still maintain our HSBC Mexico accounts but have closed the US account.

To be honest I don't remember INM asking for a utility bill - but perhaps they did. I do know that we visited INM probably within a week of arriving in Mexico and I doubt we had any utility bill at that point. What we did have, and offered to anyone who showed interest, was a prepaid annual lease on our rental.


----------



## joaquinx

I won't endorse any bank, but I have been with HSBC for 8+ years with only two problems. I got some charges to my account that were not mine. Since I check my account a few times a week, I caught them the same day that they showed up. I then went down to my branch and they put me on the telephone with someone in CDMX and within two days the charges were reversed. With all the problems others have had with their bank, I'll stick with HSBC.


----------

